# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Sa kushton dogana?

## skender76

Pershnetje!

Me duhet te di sa kushton dogana ne Shqiperi per automjetin me t'dhenat e meposhtme:


*Marka:* LAND ROVER LM AMC 014 (Fuoristrade)

*Modeli:* RANGE ROVER SP

*Viti i prodhimit:* 2005

*Tipi i karburantit:* Nafte

*Cilindrata cm³:* 2926

*Kuaj fuqi:* 153

*Perdorimi:* Privat



Ju falenderoj paraprakisht.
Skenderi.

(Po bashkangjis edhe nje kopje te librezes t'qarkullimit.)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

nderime Z.Skender. 
nje sugjerim per ju do t'ishte te kontaktonit autoritetet doganore shqiptare, e te mos niseni me fjalet e dikujt qe nuk eshte kompetent. 
mund te vizitoni linkun  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.dogana.gov.al/

----------


## BlueBaron

O Nero, po ke harru çmimin. Te pakten sa e kuoton 4Ruote. Nuk mund te llogarisesh doganen pa pas çmimin te cilit i referohesh.

----------


## skender76

Sorkadhe ke t'drejt, 

por me duhet te krijoj nje ide,

nuk desha t'bezdis njerez andej per pune makinash.....

.

----------


## BlueBaron

> nderime Z.Skender. 
> nje sugjerim per ju do t'ishte te kontaktonit autoritetet doganore shqiptare, e te mos niseni me fjalet e dikujt qe nuk eshte kompetent. 
> mund te vizitoni linkun 
> 
> http://www.dogana.gov.al/




Drenushe, Neri po pyet kastile qe te mos ja fusin autoritetet. Te pakten ka nje ide sa vertitet pagesa qe duhet te beje.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Pershnetje!
> 
> Me duhet te di sa kushton dogana ne Shqiperi per automjetin me t'dhenat e meposhtme:
> 
> 
> *Marka:* LAND ROVER LM AMC 014 (Fuoristrade)
> 
> *Modeli:* RANGE ROVER SP
> 
> ...



lol fute si scrap se ashtu paguan shume pak. keshtu e benti njeri ne shqiperi. Ne faqen e doganes ka nje formule qe duhet te ndjekesh edhe nxjerr nje shume per afersisht. kerko formulen edhe e gjen lehte.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Drenushe, Neri po pyet kastile qe te mos ja fusin autoritetet. Te pakten ka nje ide sa vertitet pagesa qe duhet te beje.



nderime BB. Pse ne kohen e Nanos jemi akoma?? s'ma do mendja se e bej veten per nje Land Rover 2005. apo e bejn? ncncn sa gjynaf ne te shkretet qe gjithmone frigojme "mos na e fusin autoritetet" ahhh Shqiperi e mjere...

----------


## skender76

> O Nero, po ke harru çmimin. Te pakten sa e kuoton 4Ruote. Nuk mund te llogarisesh doganen pa pas çmimin te cilit i referohesh.


Ke te drejt!

Nuk e di sa esht vlersimi te quattroruote, por vlera e tregut esht nga 15.000,00€ +

----------


## loneeagle

> nderime BB. Pse ne kohen e Nanos jemi akoma?? s'ma do mendja se e bej veten per nje Land Rover 2005. apo e bejn? ncncn sa gjynaf ne te shkretet qe gjithmone frigojme "mos na e fusin autoritetet" ahhh Shqiperi e mjere...


ta fusin edhe ska nje e dy lol. per te shkuar tek syri i kalter kishte tarife per cdo automjet makina $1, suv $2, fugone $3, autobuz $5 etc. polici i komunes kerkonte $2 per makinat sepse shenja nukreflektonte tarifat aktuale. Na e mori $2 lol. Imagjino cfare mund te bejne ne dogane.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> ta fusin edhe ska nje e dy lol. per te shkuar tek syri i kalter kishte tarife per cdo automjet makina $1, suv $2, fugone $3, autobuz $5 etc. polici i komunes kerkonte $2 per makinat sepse shenja nukreflektonte tarifat aktuale. Na e mori $2 lol. Imagjino cfare mund te bejne ne dogane.



mos ishte ai xhaxhi me rrobat e ish-oficerit dhe me patllake ke brezi?? se edhe mu ashtu m'tha  :Mos:

----------


## loneeagle

> mos ishte ai xhaxhi me rrobat e ish-oficerit dhe me patllake ke brezi?? se edhe mu ashtu m'tha


yessssssssssss. dmth e paske ngrene edhe ti lol. mjere ne thuaj.

----------


## skender76

> lol fute si scrap se ashtu paguan shume pak. keshtu e benti njeri ne shqiperi. Ne faqen e doganes ka nje formule qe duhet te ndjekesh edhe nxjerr nje shume per afersisht. kerko formulen edhe e gjen lehte.


Un du ta paguj doganen, por du te di nese ja vlen per nje automjet t'atill...

Para 10 vjetesh i pata cu babes nje mjet t'perdorur, dhe pagujtem ne dogane nje shume diku tek 300.000-400.000 leke te reja

Pata degju se esht ul detyrimi doganor per mjetet me pak vite jete.


.

----------


## skender76

> yessssssssssss. dmth e paske ngrene edhe ti lol. mjere ne thuaj.


Qe thua ti,  :buzeqeshje: 

ki polici i sirit t'kalter ka kushrojnin te daganat....

pranej duhet me ju rujt ktine, se ta fajsin, or ti.... :ngerdheshje: 



.

----------


## drague

> Qe thua ti, 
> 
> ki polici i sirit t'kalter ka kushrojnin te daganat....
> 
> pranej duhet me ju rujt ktine, se ta fajsin, or ti....
> 
> 
> 
> .


osht heq dogana e vjeter mer Ner

----------


## skender76

> osht heq dogana e vjeter mer Ner


Dogane e re, hajduter t'vjeter .. :shkelje syri: 

.

----------


## drague

> Dogane e re, hajduter t'vjeter ..
> 
> .


do pagush 10% te asaj qe ke pagu perpara

----------


## skender76

> do pagush 10% te asaj qe ke pagu perpara


Kshu kam degju edhe un, por si than edhe me siper llogaritja e doganes behet n'baze t'dhenave t'automjetit, dhe diku n'furum e kam pare ate formule, por nuk e gjej dot.


.

----------


## erriii

me ligjet e reja i bie qe te paguash 20 % te vleres se makines e cila merret ne nje baze cmimi te caktuar nga tregu 
pra kur te shkosh atje te dogani do te thote ai doganjeri qe makina jote ne baze te ketyre cmimeve qe jane sot ne treg vlen x lek dhe duhet te paguaj x dogane
pra ata i vendosin nje cmim sipas qefit te vet makines dhe marrin 20 % te vleres qe vleresohet makina
pastaj sec jane edhe ca letra te tjera po jo te kushtueshme
per kete makine qe do te zhdoganosh ti besoj se do te shkoje rreth 3 apo 4 mije euro dogana

----------


## drague

> me ligjet e reja i bie qe te paguash 20 % te vleres se makines e cila merret ne nje baze cmimi te caktuar nga tregu 
> pra kur te shkosh atje te dogani do te thote ai doganjeri qe makina jote ne baze te ketyre cmimeve qe jane sot ne treg vlen x lek dhe duhet te paguaj x dogane
> pra ata i vendosin nje cmim sipas qefit te vet makines dhe marrin 20 % te vleres qe vleresohet makina
> pastaj sec jane edhe ca letra te tjera po jo te kushtueshme
> per kete makine qe do te zhdoganosh ti besoj se do te shkoje rreth 3 apo 4 mije euro dogana


shko pi ilacet ti shoku.

4 mije euro kushtonte perpara

jeni bo te gjith si kompetenta

----------


## skender76

> me ligjet e reja i bie qe te paguash 20 % te vleres se makines e cila merret ne nje baze cmimi te caktuar nga tregu 
> pra kur te shkosh atje te dogani do te thote ai doganjeri qe makina jote ne baze te ketyre cmimeve qe jane sot ne treg vlen x lek dhe duhet te paguaj x dogane
> pra ata i *vendosin nje cmim sipas qefit te vet* makines dhe marrin 20 % te vleres qe vleresohet makina
> pastaj sec jane edhe ca letra te tjera po jo te kushtueshme
> per kete makine qe do te zhdoganosh ti besoj se do te shkoje rreth 3 apo 4 mije euro dogana




Ehe, dmth prap ja pasken lan nje shteg hajdutve....

Nese esht ajo shifer qe thu ti, mendoj se s'ja vlen...


.

----------

